# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  بنات ثانوية..مع رشة ملح وبهار

## مصفوعة بطابوقة

السلام عليكم 
اولا..مرحبا بكم في اول رواية لنا
تعريف بسيط عنا
احنا ثلاث شابات نكتب في هالرواية 
كل يوم خميس نجتمع مع استكانات شاي في يادنا ونكتب لكم بارت 

تفضلوا البارت الاول
 المنبه يرن الساعة خمسة الفجر..هدى تقوم من السرير بكل ملل..تروح الحمام و تبدأ برنامجها اليومي..تفرش اسنانها و تغسل وجها بغسول..تخلص تلبس المريول و ترفع خصلها..طبعا شعرها كان  مستشور من البارحة..تمسك اللمعة الحمراء وترسم شفايفها بكل خفة..وتمسك الكحلة وترسم عيونها الواسعة..تجمع كتبها و دفاترها..وتحطهم داخل الشنطة..تحمل البي بي في يدها..وتنزل عصوت الهرن..وهي طالعة تنادي عالشغالة.. "ماري..ماري..ماري يالعلة..وينك..؟!" تجي الشغالة المسكينة وهي حاملة البيض..وبدون ما تعطيها فرصة ترد "انا اليوم ما بتغدا هنا..اذا مدام سألت قولي لها في بيت سارة" تركب السيارة و الشيلة تكشف اكثر مما تغطي..وتروح المدرسة..تنزل من البوابة الرئيسية و تدور عــسارة و جميلة و باقي الشلة..شافت سارة و دخلوا مع بعض..دخلوا الحمام يعدلوا الشعر و يزبطوا الميك اب..وهم مشغولات بالسوالف تجي بنت و تضم هدى من ورى..هدى..تلف لها و تشوف رزان..الكل يسميها رمزي.. هدى :" خرعتيني..!" رزان: "اسم الله عليكِ قلبي..وحشتيني..!" هدى بابتسامة دلع:"من جد..وانتي اكثر..!" سارة:"ما كأنكم البارحة للساعة ثلاث تكلموا بعض..!" رزان:"شو سارة..غيرانة..؟" هدى..تطالع فيهم ثنتينهم و بكل دلع تمشي..وهم طوالي وراها..! يدخلوا الحصة الاولى..كلهم جالسين ورى..هدى جنب سارة..و جميلة قدامهم و جنبها نورة..رزان ما كانت معاهم بالفصل..المفروض انها في ثالث لكن رسبت سنة..فظلت في ثاني في فصل ثاني لانها ادبي.. دخلت الابلة..وبدأت تفتش عالواجب..وقفت البنات الي ما حلوا..نورة كانت اول وحدة.. الابلة:"ها يا نورة..ما حليتيه..؟!" نورة:"لا..يعني بالذمة ليه بوقف لو كنت حالته..؟! الابلة:"صدق ان لسانك اطول منك" نورة:"على الاقل اضعف منك" قاموا البنات ضحك و استهبال..الابلة عصبت..وتطالع نورة بنظرات..كالعادة.. الابلة:"نورة..برى..!!!" نورة قامت من مكانها و الابتسامة شاقة الوجه..و تناقز لين طلعت من الفصل..سارة و هدى يناظرون بعض وهم يضحكوا..جميلة جالسة تبتسم بهدوء لان الابلة جنبها.. نورة..بنوتة قصيرة سمراوية..شعرها قصير و ناعم لكن اندومي ولونه بني غامق..هبلة لاخر حد..! طلعت برى تفرفر في المدرسة..والابلة بعد التهزئ المحترم الي اكلته من نورة بدت في الدرس من دون لا واجب ولا مراجعة..جميلة تسمع بانتباه..سارة تفكر في الطلعة الي بيطلعوها الظهر..وهدى..جالسة في عالم ثاني..سارة بعد ما جاعت وهي تفكر أي مطعم بيروحوا..داست على رجل هدى..هدى نقزت من مكانها..الكل قام يناظر فيها.. الابلة :"هدى..خير في شي..؟!" هدى:"خير بويهش..لا مافي!" سارة تقاطعهم:"ابلة عادي اروح الحمام..؟!" الابلة:"لا سارة..هدى جلسي" سارة"يا ابلة..بعملها في ملابسي..!" هدى بعد ما فهمت قصد سارة.."ابلة انا تعبانة..خلها تجي معاي توصلني بعدين تروح الحمام" استسلمت لهم الابلة..وخلت سبيلهم..طلعوا..والتمثيل مية مية..اول ما طلعوا من الباب..ركيض في الممرات.. سارة"وين نورة..الله ياخذ ابليسها" هدى:"مدري عنها" طلعوا الساحة وهناك شافوا الهبلة..تاكل شبس الله اعلم من وين بايقته..وقاموا يلعبوا طوال النهار..ولا حضروا ولا حصة..طبعا من مسكتهم ابلة..وشافت هدى معاهم..ابتسمت وتركتهم..لانها تعرف ان ابو هدى يجزل في العطاء.. خلص الدوام..اجتمعت الشلة عند الباب..ركبوا سيارة هدى..عدا جميلة..اليوم اخوها جاي ياخدها.. وقفوا برى ينتظروا اخو جميلة..و نورة فاتحة العيون كشاف عن العريس المستقبلي..وطبيعي هي اول وحدة بتشوف السيارة.. وصل محمد..ونزل من السيارة يفتح لاخته الباب..يسوي نفسه اخلاق قدام البنات.. نورة من كثر الحب الي ينقط..شوي و تركب معاهم..طبعا مستحيل انه ما حس لها..لان النظارة صحيح شمسية لكن شفافة شوي..و كل ما جاها تطيح شوي.. مشت جميلة..وركبوا البنات سيارة هدى..ونورة سحبوها سحاب لانها لسا تتخيل الامير واقف هناك..و الوجه احمر كمان.. راحوا مجمع الظهران و انواع الهبل والعباطة..لا حسيب ولا رقيب..اول مادخلوا المجمع على طول رزان مسكت هدى من خصرها وقالت الى نورة وسارة يروحوا يطلبوا الغداء وهم على طول توجهوا الى الحمام.....عشان هدى تعدل حجابها.. هدى " :اوف الدنيا حر واحنا لازم نتحجب وش هالعيشة؟؟؟ رزان":لاتضايقي ياقلبي ...  هدى تفتح لفتها وتطلع نص شعرها طبعا شعرها ناعم مصبوغ وفيه خصل صفراء تناسب لون بشرتها البيضاء ....وتلمع شفايفها بملمع وردي روعة يناسبها بقوة.... هي تتعدل ورزان أنواع التصفير والغزل طبعا هذا اللي يرضي غرور هدى.. سارة و نورة جمعوا الطلبيات من الف مطعم..وثلاثة ارباع الطلبات لسارة..ومين الي بيدفع..هدى طبعا..المهم جلسوا عطاولة..ينتظروا ست الحسن والجمال و خويتها جلسوا هدى و رزان معاهم و سارة رمت محفضة هدى عليها..رزان اوفكورس لازم تجلس جنب هدى..وحطت يدها على كتفها..سارة ابداً ما كان عاجبنها الوضع..سارة بنوتة دبدوبة شويتين..بس جميلة بيضاء و شعرها اسود شفايفها حمراء..تقولوا فلة والاقزام السبعة بس متنت شوي..حطت مزازة البيبسي في فمها..البيبسي الي يجي في كاس يعبوه اكبر حجم..تذكرت ان في طلبية نسوها..فقامت من مكانها و حملت معاها ببسيها..و وقفت قدام الكاونتر حق المحل..شافها الهندي واشر لها ا ن شوي و تخلص الطلبية..وهي واقفة جا لها واحد مملوح وشق الابتسامة.."ادفع عنك" سارة وهي معصبة"نو..دفعت و خلصت" الولد:"ليه معصبه..مو لايق عليك" سارة"هو انت تعرفني عشان تعرف اذا كان لايق علي!" الولد:"طب عرفيني عليكِ..انا خالد..وانتي؟!" سارة:"انا الي بتخليك وتمشي..!" الولد:"عطينا وجه يا حلوة" سارة:"اشطح بعيد لا يجيك كف يشطحك" رجعت للبنات وهو وراها..جلس عالطاولة الي جنبهم..وبينما هم جالسين جات ورقة طايرة عالطاولة..البنات عاد كلهم مدوا يدهم في نفس الوقت..بس طاحت الورقة في يد هدى..فتحتها و ابتسمت..ورمتها عسارة..رزان انقهرت من جد..لان هدى ما ورتها الورقة و عطتها سارة قبل ما يمديها تشوف..سارة اخذت الورقة ومن دون ما تفتحها حطتها جنبها و طالعت هدى وابتسامات تتوزع..خلصوا غداهم و اخذوا لهم كم لفة في المجمع ورجعوا بيتهم..هدى رجعت البيت..فتحت الباب شافت خالتها جالسة في الصالة مع امها..سلمت على خالتها و وامها..وركبت فوق تبدل ملابسها..خلصت وطلعت للصالة الي فوق..الصالة الي فوق تطل علي الي تحت وقفت تسمع.. ام هدى:"والله..مدري بكلم ابوها في الموضوع و بشوف..بس اوصيك ما اراح تكون الملكة السنة..!" الخالة:"أي اكيد..احنا بس نبي نضمن ان بنتك بتكون لحسام" ام هدى:"وعلي وعلي على حسام..توني ادري انه اكثر من حب طفولة..!" هدى فتحت شعرها..ونزلت تحت وهي لابسة سكني احمر و بلوزة سوداء..راحت المطبخ و اخذت كاس ماي بارد وهي طالعة سمعت صوت جاي من المطبخ الخارجي..راحت و فتحت الباب..الا واحد واقف قدامها..كان يكلم فما انتبه لها..دار و هو جمد مكانه..هي واقفة مكانها..كل واحد يطالع الثاني بصدمة..نزل عيونه يطالع ملابسها الا هي تصرخ صرخة قويييية..انرعش هو و ارتبك..وجات امها و خالتها و شافوها وهي راكضة..طلعت غرفتها و سكرت الباب..وهي تنافخ..اما تحت انواع الضحك من امها وخالتها..اما الولد "حسام" مترتبك على فرحان..اهم شي كحل عينه بشوفة حبيبة القلب..وبدون عباية كمان.. هدى بعد ما هدت فتحت اللاب و فتحت المسن..رزان شابكة..و سارة شابكة..جميلة مشغول..و نورة شابكة..كانت بتسوي محادثة جماعية بس غيرت رايها..قررت انها تقول لسارة بس.. حبيبي راكب الددسن وانا ببرقعي جنبه (نك هدى):"هلا سارونة..!" أنـــ ضايق ــــا و قلبــــ ضايق ـــي (نك سارة):"هلا والله.." حبيبي راكب الددسن وانا ببرقعي جنبه:"تخيلي شصار..!" أنـــ ضايق ــــا و قلبــــ ضايق ـــي:"شنو..؟!!" حبيبي راكب الددسن وانا ببرقعي جنبه:"خلنا نطلع لازم اقول لك وجها لوجه" لبست العباية و الشيلة و طلعت..وبدل ما تعبر عجهة الصالة راحت من جهة الشغالات..ركبت السيارة و مرت على سارة..ركبوا وراحوا كوفي وقالت هدى لسارة السالفة كاملة..رن جوال هدى..هدى طنشت..وطبعا سارة عرفت انها رزان.. وهم طالعين ركبوا السيارة..بس كان في واحد ساد عليهم الطريق..انتظروا خمس دقايق ما احد جا..طلعت هدى من السيارة بتشوف منو راعي السيارة..وبالصدفة كان جاي.. هدى:"انت راعي السيارة..؟!" الشاب:"أي..ليه..؟!" هدى:"بس سيارتك سادة الطريق!" الشاب:"طيب ..سوري" هدى استغربت من طريقته في الكلام..بالرغم من جماله و باين عليه ولد خير ما حاول يغازل ولا شي..والاهم انه ما همه جمالها.. ركبت السيارة وهم في السيارة كان الطريق زحمة..دق جوال سارة..رقم غريب..تبادلوا النظرات..ورفعت سارة وحطته عالسبيكر.. سارة:"الو.." الطرف الثاني:"هلا والله..شلونكِ..؟!" سارة:"منو معاي..؟!" الطرف الثاني:"معقولة ما عرفتيني..انا خالد" سارة:"خالد منو..؟!" خالد:"الي قلت لك بدفع عنك..! شدعوه نسيتيني..اساسا رقمي عندك..!" سارة تذكرته..سارة وهي معصبة:"من وين لك الرقم..؟!" خالد:"انا عرفت ان اسمك سارة من كلامكم اليوم..لكن الرقم..اليوم وحدة دقت علي وعطتني اياه.." سارة اتذكرت انها ما اخذت الرقم معاها..تركته عالطاولة..يعني في وحدة اخذت الرقم من الطاولة و عطته اياه..سارة:"طيب ما قالت لك من هي..؟!" خالد:"لا ما قالت..!" هدى اخذت التلفون من عند سارة..ولانه سبيكر فهي سامعة كل شي..سكرت التلفون و حطته سايلنت..! والثنتين ظل بالهم مشغول..مين الي عطته الرقم..؟!
لا تفشلونا..نبي ردود حلوة تفتح النفس..!

----------


## بسمة روح

بداية موفقة إن شاء الله....
الإسم ملفت وشكلها الرواية روعة..
بس مو كأن البارت مرررررره صغير...يعني لو كان أكبر أحسن ..وبالتوفيق لكم جميع ..
الصراحه النك نيم عجبني وضحكني بقوة..

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

*حلوه الروايه* 
*حمستينا كمليها*
*موفقه والى الامام دوما*

----------


## مصفوعة بطابوقة

الفصل الثاني 
 

 

 يوم الاحد صحت هدى الساعة ثلاث..اخذت لها شاور..واستشورت شعرها..مسكت البي بي..ثلاث مكالمات من رزان..و وحدة من سارة..دقت عسارة و فتحت اللاب.. سارة:"الو هلا..!" هدى:"هلا..شرايك ما نروح المدرسة اليوم..؟!" سارة:"ما لي خلق..بس ما اتوقع بابا يرضى..؟!" هدى:"رزانو دقت علي.." سارة"بتقولي لها تجي معانا..؟!" هدى:"احسني مضايقة ما ابي اجلس جنبها مدري ليه..!" سارة:"قلت لك البنت مو عاجبتني..كفاية الاشاعات الي طالعة عليها..!" هدى:"احسها مسكينة..بس حركاتها قوية شوي.." سارة:"لا لامسكينة ولاشي ترى هي راسمة عليش لبعيد... هدى :"بعيد كيف يعني مافهمت؟؟؟؟؟" سارة :"ليش ماتسمعيها كيف تكلمش ...كلام غزل وغير شكل يعني..." هدى :"يووووووووووووو راح بالش لبعيد " سارة:"بابا يناديني بروح اشوف يمكن يخليني اغيب اليوم" نزلت سارة و وجلست جنب ابوها حطت راسها على رجله ابو سارة:"شفيش سارونة..؟!" سارة رفعت راسها..وشاف الدمعة مغرقة عيونها .. ابو سارة:"سارونة حبيبتي شفيش..يا حلوة يا قمر.." سارة"يبا..امي وحشتني..ليه راحت وخلتنا..!" ابو سارة سكت..و ضم بنته لصدره.. سارة:"يبا خلنا نطلع مع بعض نتذكر ايام ما كنا نطلع انا وانت وامي..يبا تكفا..!" ابو سارة و مكسور:"يا بابا تعرفي ان ما عندي وقت..وانتي عندك دوام" سارة و الدموع اربع اربع:"يا بابا تخيل اروح المدرسة و يشوفوني البنات كذا..ضايق خلقي و مكتئبة..ترضاها لبنتك الي الكل يشوفها مبتسمة.." ابو سارة:"خلاص يا عمري..لا تروحي..دقي على هدى او أي وحدة ثانية من صديقاتش خلها تطلع معاش..!" سارة قامت و لبست عبايتها و دقت عـــهدى و طلعوا مع بعض..راحوا مجمع يفطروا هناك..جلسوا على طاولة تطل على الطابق الي تحت..وهم جالسين ياكلوا نقزت سارة من مكانها مصدومة..وتأشر وهي ساكتة..قامت هدى تشوف وين تأشر..وانصدمت لمن شافت رزان ماسكة يد واحد و قاعدين يتمشوا..وهو حامل اكياس كثييير باين انها ملابس بنت..قامت هدى من مكانها و نزلت عالدرج بسرعة و تركض وراها سارة..وترجع للطاولة تاخد الساندويش حقها و الكوفي..وتركض ورى هدى مرة ثانية.. نزلوا وقعدوا يدورهم محل محل..سارة شافتهم وتأشر لهدى..طبعا ما فيها تنادي..فمها مليان اكل..لانها مع الاكشن الزايد تاكل زيادة.. سارة:"نتغطى ونمشي وراهم..ولا..(تبلع)..نلاحقهم من تحت لتحت" هدى:"مدري مدري..!" سارة:"اصلا بتعرفنا يعني ما في احد في البلد عبايته ملونة زي عباتش..!" هدى:"سارو سكتي لا يجيكي كف مو وقت استهبال..احسني وصخة..تخيلي مخلوقة بذي الحركات كانت تلمسني..!" سارة:"يا ليت لو بس تلمسك..الا تبوسك و تضمك..تقولوا متزوجين..! هدى:"سارة بيجيك كف" مشوا وراهم.. رزان:"خلاص يا قلبي شرينا واجد.." الشاب:"لا يا حبي..اتدلعي على كيفك.." رزان:"ما ابي اكلف عليك.." الشاب:"لا حبيبتي خذي على كيفك..كل شي بثمنه.." رزان ابتسمت ابتسامة دلع و مشوا من المحل.. طلعت رزان ويا الشاب من المجمع وركبوا سيارة و ركبت معاه في سيت الراكب يعني الي جنب السواق..! رزان بنت سمراء طويلة ضعيفة..شعرها قصير ولادي..فيه خصل خضراء..وتلبس عدسات خضراء..بوية على ايمو مشوا هدى و سارة..ركبوا السيارة وطوال الطريق ساكتين..نزلوا بيت سارة..جلسوا في الصالة..وهم لسا ساكتين..جت الشغالة و بكل برود تسأل سارة الشغالة:سارة..جوعان..؟! سارة:"لا لا مالي خلق بس جيبي كوفي" وتلف سارة على هدى:"هدووش..تبي شي تاكليه..؟!" هدى:"لا تسلمي" سكتوا شوي وراحت الشغالة..وجابت الاغراض و طلعت بعد دقايق من الصمت..سارة:"تتوقعي المفروض نقول للبنات..؟!" هدى:"لا..خلنا نتأكد كويس اول..!" سارة:"كيف..نروح لها و نقول لها في وجهها ترى احنا شفناك طالعة مع واحد و راح نشكيك للهيئة..و اذا خافت معناها كلامها صحيح!" هدى:"لا..لا انتي ثانية أي هيئة أي خرابيط..انتي ناسية ان عندها ارقامنا و تدل بيوتنا و تعرف اهلنا و عندها صورنا..!" سارة:"طيب شنسوي..؟!" هدى:"انا اقولك..نروح الحين نشتري لنا عبايات جديدة..وبراقع عشان ما تعرفنا و نقعد نراقبها..لين ما يصير عندنا اثبات..بعدين ربك يحلها.." سارة:"وخلال هالوقت نتصرف طبيعي عشان ما تحس وما نقول للبنات..!" هدى:"عليك نور..يلا خلنا نقوم قبل ما يقفلوا المحلات" طلعوا من البيت بسرعة..وراحوا محل للعبايات..هدى اخذت لها عباية كتف اكمامها واسعة وفيها تطريز وردي وشيلة مع العباية و برقع واسع..وسارة اخذت لها عباية اكمامها ضيقة وفيها تطريز عنابي و بيج والشيلة تبعه واخذت لها برقع واسع كمان ركبوا السيارة..سارة تطالع في هدى و بكل برود:"يبي لك تشتري عدسات لان عينك مستحيل ما تتعرف عليها..!" هدى..انتبهت..كيف ما فكرت في ذا الشي..وتوها بتتكلم الا جوال سارة يدق..سارة طالعت في الرقم و طالعت في هدى بنظرة الرقم غريب..رفعت سارة:الو الرقم:هلا والله..! سارة:.... الرقم:"شفيك سكتي..معقولة نسيتيني..؟!" سارة:"....." الرقم:"يا بنتي انا خالد..يبي لك حل على هالذاكرة..!" سارة ومعصبة:"والله انا ما تذكرتك..لانك انسان مو مهم في حياتي..ومن وين لك الرقم..؟!" هدى فهمت مين الي داق واشرت لها ان تحطه سبيكر.. الرقم:"بل بل بل..اعصابك عيوني..!" سارة:"عمي يعمي عيونك قول امين..!"   وقفلت التلفون في وجهه وصلوا البيت وركبوا غرفة سارة و انبطحت هدى على السرير و سارة انبطحت على الارض عند الباب..ودق جوال سارة مرة ثانية.. سارة:"اووووف هالعلة ما يسكت..!" هدى:"ارفعي السماعة وخلي التلفون..هو الي بيخسر..!" سارة:"والله فكرة" رفعت و حطت التلفون جنبها..بس هي ما تدري انها بالغلط حطته سبيكر..وخالد سكت يوم حس ان الجو غير.. سارة:"هههه..اموت واشوف وجهه الحين..!" هدى:"ههه..!" هم طبعا ما يدرون انه يسمعهم وكملوا سوالف والاخ مندمج معاهم..! خلص اليوم وجا المغرب وراحت هدى بيتهم وخلد الجميع الى النوم جلست سارة من النوم على صوت المنبه..جهزت للمدرسة..كانت رافعة شعرها بطريقة مهملة..وحاطة قلوس..وكحل تركواز عشان يناسب ربطة شعرها و التراكي..وباقي الاكسسوارات..راحت المدرسة و هي نازلة شافت هدى نازلة من سيارتها بعد..دخلوا المدرسة الا رزان في وجهم..والابتسامة شاقة الدنيا..حضنت هدى..وهدى بعدت عنها..هدى:"رزان حبيبتي بعدي شوي اخاف تمرضي انتي كمان..!" رزان:"عشان كذا غايبة امس..! سلامات قلبي ما تشوفي شر..!" هدى:"الشر ما يجيك.." رزان وهي تطالع سارة من فوقها لتحتها:"وانتي ليه غايبة..عسى ما يكون مرض تقليد" هدى قبل ما يمدي سارة ترد عشان ما يبدوا هوشة:"معاها الدورة..!" رن الجرس..وراحوا فصلهم و مر باقي النهار تمام..سارة ما تكلمت الا عند الضرورة..خايفة تعك في الكلام او شي..! طلعوا من المدرسة..سارة دورت سيارتها ما لقتها.. هدى:"تعالي ركبي بوصلك" سارة:"لا ما يحتاج تلاقيه عند المدام..!" المدام تصير زوجة ابوها هدى:"طيب تعالي انا بوصلك" سارة:"لا ما يحتاج لاني بروح بيت خالتي و بعدين بنروح بيت اهلي.." ركبت هدى سيارتها وهي قلقة على سارة..لان المدام ما تطيق سارة ومو غريبة انها تستخدم السواق بس عشان تخلي سارة توقف في شمس الظهر سارة نزلت شنطتها عن كتفها..حطتها عالارض..و وفقت وهي مكتفة ايدينها..رن جوالها..كان محطوط في جيبيها لزوم التفتيش..رفعته من دون ما تطالع الرقم توقعته هدى سارة:"لحد الحين ما خطفوني..!" سارة انفجعت بصوت رجال يكلمها الرقم:"يعني تبينهم يخطفوك مثلا..؟!" سارة:..... الرقم:"لاني متأكد انك نسيتي مين اكون..فمن الحين بذكرك..انا خالد..!" سارة تتأفف.. سارة:"ما تمل انت..!" خالد:"مو حرانة انتي..؟!" سارة:"وليه اكون حرانة..!" خالد:"يعني واقفة في الشمس..بالمريول و الشنطة..و.." سارة تقاطعه:"انا مو واقفة في الشمس انا واقفة في الظل..وبعدين وانت شدراك..؟!!!" خالد:"جزاتي خايف عليك..وبعدين تشوفي السيارة السوداء.. سارة:"ايوة.." خالد:"تشوفي المزيون الي فيها..هذا انا" سارة:"انت هندي..؟!!!" خالد:"لا لا على جهة اليمين.. سارة:"انا اطالع في اليمين..!" خالد:"لا يميني انا..! سارة:"يووووه وانا شدراني وينك فيه" طلع لها خالد من السيارة سارة شافته وحست انها عطته وجه..سحبت شنطتها..ما تكلف عمرها تشيلها..وتباعدت..وهي تسحب الشنطة حست انها صارت خفيفة..دارت الا شافت الاخ حامل الشنطة
وقفت مكانها تستوعب شوي..سحبت الشنطة بقوة من الخيط..وطاحت على رجوله..! تعور..تعور بقوة بس حاول انه ما يبين لها..يعني الشنطة ثقيلة و كلها كتب و دفاتر ثقيلة..وشكلها العطر الي طاحت على رجله.. سارة كملت تسحب الشنطة ولا كانها مسوية شي..هو ما صدق عالله انها تلف الا وشوي ويصيح من الالم..! وصلت سيارة سارة..وركبت فيها وهو واقف مكانه..خاف يكون انكسر صبع رجله الكبير..شباب السعودية ولا شي بدون هالصبع..! ركبت في السيارة وهي ساكتة..وغيرت رايها..ما تبي تروح بيت خالتها ولا بيت اهلها..فراحت بيتهم على طول..دخلت البيت الا تلاقي المدام في وجها المدام:"ما في سلام..؟!!" سارة:"السلام عليكم.."! المدام:"مو انتي المفروض تروحي بيت هلك..؟!" سارة:"مو شغلك..وبعدين ليه ماخده السواق وانتي عارفة اني اطلع ذا الوقت..!" المدام:"لا تصارخين علي..ومو مشكلتي..هو مو الك لحالك..!" سارة قررت انها تسكت عنها لان مالها خلقها..مشت الدرج ومرت ابوها تصارخ وسارة ولا كأنها تسمع شي..دخلت الغرفة..قفلت على نفسها الباب..شنطتها طبعا عند باب الشارع الشغالة الي تدخلها..فسخت العباية ورمتها عالكنبة و شالت المريول ولبست بيجاما وردية لنص الرجل..وفتحت شعرها..جلست على السرير..تفكر..تفكر ليه ردت على خالد وليه قامت تدور عنه لمن قال لها انه هناك..ولمحت نفسها في المرايا..ليه يكلمها ليه مثلا ما كلم هدى وهدى اية في الجمال..ليه ما كلم جميلة وهي مرة نعومة ليه ما كلم نورة الطفولية..ليه كلمها هي..! قامت وقفت قدام لمرايا..تطالع في جسمها..هي متينة شويتين..بس حلوة..لكن سارة ما تشوف هالشي فيها..تشوف انها وحدة متينة وبس..! غفت سارة و راحت لعالم الاحلام..و السؤال يدور في بالها ليه خالد اختارها هي من بين كل رفيقاتها..؟!

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

يسلمو ع البارت

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

ههههههههه قصة رجعتني لأيام الثانوية والشباب الصايع اللي طول الوقت يفتر عند مدارس البنات في عز الشمس ....

بداية حلوة ،، ننتظر التكلمة وواصلوا الكتابة يا بنات ^_^

----------


## لا تعليق

روووووووعة صراحة عجبتني كملوها 
وأتحفونا بالبقية 
سلمت أناملكم و موفقين الى خير
تحياتي ~

----------


## hassan1411

*



قصة حليوة و خاصة انه هي سعودية







بانتظار الجزء الجديد







تحياتي : hassan*

----------


## درووب الشووق

رووووووعة بس فيين باااقي الرواااية

----------

